# How To FIGHT. Ghosts. Bhoots. Prets



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

Please go to this site and read the books by Megh Raaj mitr..on socalled Bhoot attacks on Women in India. Links also given below.

The Tarkshil Society India has a STANDING REWARD of RS 1 Million to anyone..BABA..Maharaj ji..sant or whatever who can show the "miracles"..So Far NOT one has accepted this challenge. (Proof that they cant do it)

Megh Raaj and his friends in this Tarkshil Society, will Come to anyone who has BHOOT PRET CHAIYA etc..and they will Conduct an enquiry and GET RID of the BHOOT/PRET - Guaranteed. 100% of the cases the entire bhoot pret thing turns out to be total FRAUD and FAKING. That is WHY no one wants to Remove a real bhoot and collect the One million reward.

This Tarksheel Society is NON-RELIGIOUS..( Atheists).and has branches in Canda as well.

a story typical of such happenings:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Tarksheel Society exposes ‘baba’*
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Publish Date : 11/16/2004 8:55:00 AM Source : Onlypunjab.comTeam
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Active members of the Tarksheel Society put a 'Baba' in an embarrassing position yesterday by impersonating as devotees. According to available information, a 'baba' had set up his 'Dera' on the Dalmeerkhera-Daulatpura road near here. The place attracted a large number of persons from different parts of Punjab, Haryana and Rajasthan on holidays. The 'baba' claimed that he would solve all problems and cure diseases by serving 'Patasa' (sugar preparation). Even yesterday he reportedly told hundreds of visitors that he had a direct link with many Gurus and Devtas and could read the mind of visitors. 

The team from the Society interacted with some visitors there. One said his daughter had been suffering fits for the past one decade. As physicians from all medical streams were unable to cure her, they started visiting the 'dera' here. The 'baba' gave few 'patasas' every time but the girl had not recovered. She was already past the marriageable age. The 'Baba' had reportedly warned them that the girl would die if they resumed medical treatment. 
Members of the team said the suffering devotees were found putting currency notes in the cash box placed near the seat of the 'baba'. The members, including Mr. Ganpat Ram, Mr Kuljit Kumar, Mr Bhagwan Dass and Mr Chander Shekhar, approached the baba with vague problems and sought treatment. Each one of them was given a 'Patasa' only and with the assurance that things would be normal. When the members disclosed their identity, there was a pandemonium. 
The team had earlier exposed a woman in the government seed farm colony here who too claimed to be possessing divine powers. The society wondered why the administration had not taken any notice of such places even when intelligence agencies had reported last year that most of these had become centers for supply of narcotics.
[/FONT]
Links:
www.*tarksheel*.com/
www.*tarksheel*.com/*tarksheel*_canada.htm 

Jarnail Singh Gyani:whisling:


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

isn't it written in gurbani that there are ghosts.what about souls the which are unable to get mukti or go into their next reincarnation.as far as about proving ghosts to them you cannot prove to the science
about ghosts.science want  same action to be repeated again and again.just like miracles in gurudwaras.there are people whose diseases got cured in gurudawara.the recent example of a gujarati person who got completely cured from his cancer at darbar sahib.while there are persons whose diseases are not cured in gurudwaras.we can't prove it to atheists that that their you will get rid of your diseases at gurudwara does it mean that there are no miracles at gurudwaras the answer is no.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Gurfateh

Tarksheel guys are from Communist Party and one of thier guy was defeated by Swami Ramdev Yogi just in front of das in TV.


Tarksheel people are based upon logic which are based upon illogical axioms.And Scince has made various hypothises which are ture but illogical for Far by logic.Like one quantum theroy of eistin as DR Khalsa told das ie mass can be prsent at two places at the same time.
logic difesi that but scince proves that.


Tarksheel people or logcal one are most unscintifc people and one thier person from Calcutta had got snubed from docters from Allopathy as they told that Ayurveda and Yoga is occult while not be logic but trail sice long they are proven to be remidies.
Trakshels will nevern belvie that our Fifth Guru ever sat on iron hot pan and did not cry(but this is truth).


They will further not beilve that how did Sikh regiment acted at tiger hill recently in kargil.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



			
				vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Tarksheel guys are from Communist Party and one of thier guy was defeated by Swami Ramdev Yogi just in front of das in TV.
> 
> ...


 
ALL that is TRUE..brother Vijaydeep jio...and I am aware that these are atheists...Kaum-Nashats...

But the point i am trying to make is that MOST of the "bhoot pret" thing that the Babas and fake sants take out are actually people with Mental and Psychological problems. IN this point I have to agree with them no matter what they beleive in.  There are too many fake sants and baabas cheating people and trapping innocenet women...they MUST be exposed and if the Tarksheels do it..i am ok by that.

Now to the question of Bhoots in Gurbani.... well compared to the Koran/Muslims etc there are a LOT LESS "bhoots" and DEMONS..etc in GURBANI....the MUslim Community is far more into thsi Jadoo toona black magic stuff..and the less we SIKHS get into that the better.  These DO EXIST..BUT more IMPORTANTLY GURBANI doesnt place too much emphasis on them and they are just "mentioned" as in passing...What GURBANI does stress is NAAM is the CURE of ALL DISEASES..mental, psycholigical, bodily, mann, soul..whatever...GURBANI NAAM CURES EVERYTHING...and NAAM is PERSONAL....not some "commodity" you go get as PARSHAAD at some Baba Ji, Sant Ji or DERA Ji.  As Long as YOu got NAAM under your "belt"....bhoots and prets of ALL KINDS ( including the ones that wear big cholas, three foot kirpans and rounder than round dastaars, carry huge mallas and fernis..) RUN like HELL on FIRE from you.

Thats my message...GET THE PROTECTION OF NAAM...and you have NO FEAR.

Thank you both

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Gurafateh

Das agree to Gyani Sahib Ji that there could be more mental problems also.

Just one n ote to add.

Islam ,which is nearest to Gurmat does not belives in Ghosts.

as per then sprit does not leaves the body in Humans and body are revived at the time of doom.
they  have concept of Gennis or jinn or assrars,who come to place if kept for some duration off the light.


Jinns as per them is a spices like humans have same attribute like ghosts.But they are not dead but Ginni is born after the marriage of two ginni ie they are able to reprodue.


IBlees is also a Jinni commonly known as Shaitan.As per few Ginnies and Humans can intermarry.Just a light on thier concept.

Guru also wrote about Term Jinnurah for Son as a negitive term.


----------



## das (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Not only bhoots , prets , babas but they don't even believe in our sikh gurus . Please read the article here written by the tarksheel virus :- 
Tarksheel Article:

Akal purakh is beyond mind and reasoning [tark] . Only continuous contemplation on naam with endless yearning to unite can open the final door through the supreme grace.

_Once a salt doll went to measure the         depth of the ocean. It wanted to tell others how deep the         water was. But this it could never do, for no sooner did         it get into the water than it dissolved. Now, who was         there to report the ocean's depth? What Akal Purakh is cannot         be described. In samadhi one realizes Akal Purakh. In that state reasoning         stops altogether, and man becomes mute. He has no power         to describe the nature of Akal Purakh __._


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



das said:


> Not only bhoots , prets , babas but they don't even believe in our sikh gurus . Please read the article here written by the tarksheel virus :-
> Tarksheel Article:
> 
> Akal purakh is beyond mind and reasoning [tark] . Only continuous contemplation on naam with endless yearning to unite can open the final door through the supreme grace.
> ...



Atheists don't believe in anything supernatural. What do you mean by them not believing in Sikh Gurus? An Atheist will believe that all 10 gurus existed and they might have been masters of Knowledge, War, Empire Building and great Managers but they will not believe that the gurus did miracles. Atheists do not believe in miracles.


----------



## das (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Dear AusDesi , 
Its not only about miracles. Please read the article here [ Tarksheel: ] . They don't believe in Gurbani . The article is in punjabi .


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



das said:


> Dear AusDesi ,
> Its not only about miracles. Please read the article here [ Tarksheel: ] . They don't believe in Gurbani . The article is in punjabi .



So? Why do they have to? They are atheists for a reason. They don't believe in god or dieties.


----------



## das (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Didn't say that they have to believe . Just said that they don't believe.


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



das said:


> Didn't say that they have to believe . Just said that they don't believe.


Do muslims believe in Gurbani? Do majority of non-Sikhs believe in it?


----------



## harbansj24 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

Gyani ji is right when he says that people who claim to have seen Bhoots are mentally sick. They require psychiatric help for the treatment of hallucinations. 

I have yet to come across a mentally healthy person who claims to have seen a bhoot though he may believe in their existence.

I will relate a personal experience. There was a tragic death in a particular house a few years back. There was a compulsion on me to visit the house. It was dark when I reached the house which was deserted. Everyone told me to avoid going to the place since it was haunted. So I was very scared. But for certain compelling reasons I had to go in.
Another person accompanied me to the house but he stopped outside and goaded me to go in assuring me of all the help if anything went wrong.

So with a torch in my hand and my body visibly taut, I slowly proceeded into the house  with the shabad "Naal Narayan mere jamdoot na ave nere". I really expected a bhoot to confront me and I had a scream ready on my lips.

I went inside and it was quite uneventful and my mission was successful.

So I who fully expected to encounter a bhoot, did not see one!

But it is said that if you visit a place which is place of worship or which was inhabited by a saintly person you do get positive vibrations. But if you visit a bar or a place where which was famous for wrongdoings, you will get negative vibrations. I am not able to know the reasons for this.


----------



## das (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



AusDesi said:


> Do muslims believe in Gurbani? Do majority of non-Sikhs believe in it?



Yes they do cuz they believe in god. Water may be called by different names such as pani , jal etc .. but this doesn't change the composition of water. 

So is the case with akal purakh . Muslims may call Allah , Hindus may call Ram , Krishna ... , Christians may call Jesus and so on.. 

But all of them believe in the same god indirectly whereas Tarksheels don't .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*

My neighbour seems like one when she walks her dog about 5:30am in the morning while I am coming back from my morning walk. Perhaps, it is the absence of make up and hair spray, but I may be wrong because I have never seen a bhoot in my life.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



Tejwant Singh said:


> My neighbour seems like one when she walks her dog about 5:30am in the morning while I am coming back from my morning walk. Perhaps, it is the absence of make up and hair spray, but I may be wrong because I have never seen a bhoot in my life.



In my humble (sometimes not always) opinion this is the right degree of levity given the circumstances and the idea of bhoots, preets, etc.  I did not read the entire thread. Did anyone say yet in the thread that Guru ji has taken us beyond these fears (if not beyond makeup and hairspray) and we can relax?:happy:


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 13, 2013)

sat sri akal ji to all

talking of miracles and atheist why not take atheist to PANJA SAHIB and ask such atheist an explanation ? 

coming to the topic ,personally i hv never seen any ghost or encountered such thing or any evil spirit, but at the same time dont neglect its existence too(well that is a topic on another forum) but if i hv to present my views ill just say that the love for the god and devotion overcomes everything,faith upon ourselves and on GOD overcomes everything,as heard spirits and evil ghosts attracts only those who are themselves living the life of ghosts and have reannounced the way of living of loving god and remembering him ,i believe everything can be fought if god is always on the side


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 13, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> sat sri akal ji to all
> 
> talking of miracles and atheist why not take atheist to PANJA SAHIB and ask such atheist an explanation ?
> 
> coming to the topic ,personally i hv never seen any ghost or encountered such thing or any evil spirit, but at the same time dont neglect its existence too(well that is a topic on another forum) but if i hv to present my views ill just say that the love for the god and devotion overcomes everything,faith upon ourselves and on GOD overcomes everything,as heard spirits and evil ghosts attracts only those who are themselves living the life of ghosts and have reannounced the way of living of loving god and remembering him ,i believe everything can be fought if god is always on the side



This does not sound like a Sikh speaking. Which God do you speak of? The creator of everything has no need to "overcome" anything because, as the doer of everything 'he" is already in charge of everything. Therefore there is nothing to "overcome." 

Those who believe that ghosts and spirits inhabit creation and vie with the Har, Lord of the Universe, are confused. Where do spirits and ghosts draw their power to compete with Kartar Purakh, or to "attract" creation to themselves? Did they obtain these powers from Kartar, from the sat? 

The idea, that supernatural beings are circulating about, hatching plots and looking for opportunities to subvert creation, begins and ends with images  of a god who is not quite in control of his own creation. Therefore, other supernatural beings are needed to cover all the possibilities. 

The dalliance of humans with spirits is proof of the short-comings of such a creator: a creator who cannot trust the universe as he designed it is a god whom humans cannot completely trust. 

 I have promised myself that I am not going to point fingers at other religions that have sported these ideas for centuries. In Sikhi there is only one creative power who has no competitors, and who supports a universe that cannot be undermined by the wilfulness of bhoots and prets. Either you see the logic in what I am saying, or the mool mantar means nothing to you.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Mar 14, 2013)

Veera we are the ghosts.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> This does not sound like a Sikh speaking. Which God do you speak of? The creator of everything has no need to "overcome" anything because, as the doer of everything 'he" is already in charge of everything. Therefore there is nothing to "overcome."
> 
> Those who believe that ghosts and spirits inhabit creation and vie with the Har, Lord of the Universe, are confused. Where do spirits and ghosts draw their power to compete with Kartar Purakh, or to "attract" creation to themselves? Did they obtain these powers from Kartar, from the sat?
> 
> ...


Sat Sri Akal veer 
Sikh Means a learner Doesnt it or who goes into the path to seek out the truth? i am Not perfect nor claim myself to be anytime ,which god shall i speak of? as how many gods there are? from my learning there is only one god,doesnt in guru granth sahib too it says the hindu god and the mohammedan god is the one and the only
just because i didnt neglected the existence of the ghosts and supernatural things you have come to the statement of yours that "this doesnt looks like a sikh speaking" i dont know what you mean by this statement to be honest.Other thing where did i spoke that the creator will overcome such things?i just presented my views that the HUMAN mind will only overcome such fears with HIS faith on god.

where did i said that the creator will overcome everything for himself?i just said and meant that faith upon yourself and faith on the true god can overcome all fears and possiblities for the HUMAN mind.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 14, 2013)

arshdeep88 ji

No one so far has deleted what you have written. Only challenged you. 

Just one example ... 


> GOD overcomes everything,as heard spirits and evil ghosts attracts only those who are themselves living the life of ghosts



You presented your views and I presented mine. Now let us all know why you cannot stand up to the questions asked. Explain how backbench supernatural entities are logical in the teachings of Gurbani. Why would Ikonkaar create such things and undermine his own creation in the process?


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> arshdeep88 ji
> 
> No one so far has deleted what you have written. Only challenged them.
> 
> You presented your views and I presented mine. Now let us all know why you cannot stand up to the questions asked. Explain how backbench supernatural entities are logical in the teachings of Gurbani. Why would Ikonkaar create such things and undermine his own creation in the process?




first of all let me say that whatever i wrote in the first comment itself you took all of to misinterpret and changed it accordingly and then presented you view and then challenged me that if i sound sikh, or not, fair enough.Point is what you are challenging me for ?

anyways i never mind it as you are my elder brother to me 
i talked about the faith in god overcoming you took it to be GOD overcoming everything
when gurus and sikh soldiers fought the holy battles didnt they trusted themself and faith on themselfs and the almighty god to overcome all hurdles and challenges?
did the god had to overcome and destroy his own creation then?
from where did the enemies drwa thier powers from
when guru sahib says man "jeete jag jeete" does he talks of god winning over the world created or about a person  mind is obsessed with enemies of lust ,anger etc to win over these?
i talked about the SIMPLE FAITH ,faith is the root of all 

again the quote you have taken mine  is plain example how u have just taken few of my words and left the others
the quote if mine which you are saying in complete form is this "faith upon ourselves and on GOD overcomes everything,as heard spirits and  evil ghosts attracts only those who are themselves living the life of  ghosts and have reannounced the way of living of loving god "

maybe i am not clever as you are brother but alteast try reading it as it is and not changing the things and then challenging  about sikhi and other things

yours younger brother
Sat Sri Aal


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: How to FIGHT..Ghosts, bhoots..prets..*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> These DO EXIST..BUT more IMPORTANTLY GURBANI doesnt place too much emphasis on them and they are just "mentioned" as in passing...What GURBANI does stress is NAAM is the CURE of ALL DISEASES..mental, psycholigical, bodily, mann, soul..whatever...GURBANI NAAM CURES EVERYTHING...and NAAM is PERSONAL....
> 
> Thats my message...GET THE PROTECTION OF NAAM...and you have NO FEAR.
> 
> ...


 
Gyani Ji,

i completely agree with you here.

When we do our bagti, we are going against the 5 thieves and maya...maya will use everything to keep us in fear fo it doesnt want us to go beyond into the formless waheguru.

but everything, demons, ghosts, whatever you want to call them stil has light of god within...the naam exists within them also...they are just covered in so much dirt the light cannot shine through...

connect with the naam, and we start living in no fear..because who is there to fear when all is God.

connect with naam through deep simran and the experiences will make us fearless  from my experience of Simran so far this is what it seems to do...

God bless ji


----------

